# Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron Strap



## Genco

I am absolutely loving this new strap. Hard to describe color (tried to capture in pictures). Looks nails with a navy blue suit, open collar, and black shoes.

I like everything I’ve had from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

So glad that you are enjoying the strap!


----------



## wtma

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I have a couple of these straps on the mail. Don't know yet which watch I'm going to put them with, I just need to own one or two of them lol. Pretty sure these are really good straps, remind me of Tudor fabrics nato strap.


----------



## kplam

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Your jacket matches the weave of those C&B straps!


----------



## Genco

wtma said:


> I have a couple of these straps on the mail. Don't know yet which watch I'm going to put them with, I just need to own one or two of them lol. Pretty sure these are really good straps, remind me of Tudor fabrics nato strap.


What do you think of them?


----------



## Genco

CrownAndBuckle said:


> So glad that you are enjoying the strap!


Keep up the great work...I'll keep letting people know!


----------



## Nokie

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Look very nice and comfy for your watch.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## CeeCab705

This is the highest quality NATO I own.


----------



## wtma

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Genco said:


> What do you think of them?


I haven't received them yet, will report once I have them in hands.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Loving mine


----------



## MarkND

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I do like these new Chevron straps. They seem to be a hit since they sold out fairly quickly. Are there anymore color combos in the works, C&B?









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## mconlonx

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Waiting patiently for these to come back into stock...


----------



## AdamTimeZone

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Lovely! Very Tudor-ish.


----------



## Moonlighting

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

These are back in stock. Just placed an order for 3 of them!


----------



## MarkND

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Moonlighting said:


> These are back in stock. Just placed an order for 3 of them!


Thanks! I checked a hour ago and it hadn't been updated. Just bought another.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## kplam

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

These look really great! Can anybody elaborate if the material has any stretch? Would the feel of the material be closer to nylon NATO, Perlon, or the actual Tudor textile?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



kplam said:


> These look really great! Can anybody elaborate if the material has any stretch? Would the feel of the material be closer to nylon NATO, Perlon, or the actual Tudor textile?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I they don't have any stretch that I've noticed. They don't really feel like any of the others, probably because of the different weave.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## CSanter

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



kplam said:


> These look really great! Can anybody elaborate if the material has any stretch? Would the feel of the material be closer to nylon NATO, Perlon, or the actual Tudor textile?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


If the material has stretch this is a definite buy for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

The nylon is not stretchy.


----------



## mconlonx

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Just ordered up a couple to check them out...


----------



## mconlonx

Just got a couple of them, here's the Night color with a blue-dial vintage Seiko.









Very much liking it so far. The color is really nice and complements the watch. I work in publishing and the effect of the black and blue threads which make up the strap is akin to a "rich black," where other colors print on an otherwise 100% black field to give better saturation and a hue to the black. Very nice hardware, too.

The adjustability is a bit fiddly, but appreciated and set & forget. Adjusted, it fits my 7" wrist well, but I think they will be too short for those with much larger wrists. Buckled at the middle of five holes, it works well for me. The adjustment is nearly maxed out for length and if it were one more hole out, the end of the strap would barely reach the second keeper.









It wears very light and comfortably. I'm partial to a single pass fabric strap, so I don't even consider this a true NATO, more like a single piece perlon. The fabric is a bit stiff, like higher quality NATO straps, and softer than perlon.

I'm impressed, so far, and will consider other colors in the future. Wish they offered a bronze option for the hardware, but understand that this is asking a lot. Nicely made and detailed, comfortable strap. I'm a fan.


----------



## Genco

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I wish I would have got the stripe...love that!


----------



## Genco

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



mconlonx said:


> Just got a couple of them, here's the Night color with a blue-dial vintage Seiko.
> 
> View attachment 13872421
> 
> 
> Very much liking it so far. The color is really nice and complements the watch. I work in publishing and the effect of the black and blue threads which make up the strap is akin to a "rich black," where other colors print on an otherwise 100% black field to give better saturation and a hue to the black. Very nice hardware, too.
> 
> The adjustability is a bit fiddly, but appreciated and set & forget. Adjusted, it fits my 7" wrist well, but I think they will be too short for those with much larger wrists. Buckled at the middle of five holes, it works well for me. The adjustment is nearly maxed out for length and if it were one more hole out, the end of the strap would barely reach the second keeper.
> 
> View attachment 13872479
> 
> 
> It wears very light and comfortably. I'm partial to a single pass fabric strap, so I don't even consider this a true NATO, more like a single piece perlon. The fabric is a bit stiff, like higher quality NATO straps, and softer than perlon.
> 
> I'm impressed, so far, and will consider other colors in the future. Wish they offered a bronze option for the hardware, but understand that this is asking a lot. Nicely made and detailed, comfortable strap. I'm a fan.


Incredible with the blue dial!


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



mconlonx said:


> Just got a couple of them, here's the Night color with a blue-dial vintage Seiko.
> 
> Very much liking it so far. The color is really nice and complements the watch. I work in publishing and the effect of the black and blue threads which make up the strap is akin to a "rich black," where other colors print on an otherwise 100% black field to give better saturation and a hue to the black. Very nice hardware, too.
> 
> The adjustability is a bit fiddly, but appreciated and set & forget. Adjusted, it fits my 7" wrist well, but I think they will be too short for those with much larger wrists. Buckled at the middle of five holes, it works well for me. The adjustment is nearly maxed out for length and if it were one more hole out, the end of the strap would barely reach the second keeper.
> 
> It wears very light and comfortably. I'm partial to a single pass fabric strap, so I don't even consider this a true NATO, more like a single piece perlon. The fabric is a bit stiff, like higher quality NATO straps, and softer than perlon.
> 
> I'm impressed, so far, and will consider other colors in the future. Wish they offered a bronze option for the hardware, but understand that this is asking a lot. Nicely made and detailed, comfortable strap. I'm a fan.


Thanks for posting your thoughts! I wanted to clear up some of the misconceptions posted, as they have been common. First, they are not NATOs at all, being single layer and single pass. Thus, we don't call them NATOs. Second, they are designed for perfect fitment on an "average wrist," but they will work with below and above average wrist sizes as well. For small wrists, the tail of the strap is likely only going to reach the sliding keeper, just like with the Tudor strap. That is okay and the strap still works perfectly with only one keeper being utilized. For large wrists, the floating keeper can be removed completely, and only the fixed keeper can be used. This allows quite a bit of extra length to be adjusted into the strap.

Hope this helps!


----------



## gregmcv

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Great looking straps. Just cant decide on the green stripe or the tan stripe. May have to buy both. Hope they have a little stretch since I would like to put one on my Speedmaster FOIS with 19mm lugs.


----------



## Buschyfor3

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



gregmcv said:


> Great looking straps. Just cant decide on the green stripe or the tan stripe. May have to buy both. Hope they have a little stretch since I would like to put one on my Speedmaster FOIS with 19mm lugs.


Same here... I think I'm just going to have to take a punt on the 20mm and hope that it doesn't bunch up too much at the lugs.


----------



## mconlonx

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



gregmcv said:


> ...since I would like to put one on my Speedmaster FOIS with 19mm lugs.





Buschyfor3 said:


> ...hope that it doesn't bunch up too much at the lugs.


That Seiko up above that I posted is 19mm lugs. Works fine with minimal bunching. I got a 20mm Linen Melange Perlon strap from C&B in the same order and it has some slight bunching going on, just a touch more than these straps. I'd certainly go for it.


----------



## Willlwong

I’m gonna chime in and show off my Tudor Black Bay on a Night/Harvest chevron. The fit and finish of the crown and buckle strap is excellent and every bit comparable to an OEM Tudor fabric strap.


----------



## gregmcv

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gregmcv

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Willfong, thanks for showing the tudor shot. I am planning on using one of them on my 58.


----------



## MarkND

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Here's my NTH Barracuda on the Night/Harvest strap. I posted a picture of the same watch on the Night /Olive earlier.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## MarkND

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Willlwong said:


> I'm gonna chime in and show off my Tudor Black Bay on a Night/Harvest chevron. The fit and finish of the crown and buckle strap is excellent and every bit comparable to an OEM Tudor fabric strap.


I was wondering how they would compare to the Tudor strap. Thanks for the comparisons!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 9franko9

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



> Thanks for posting your thoughts! I wanted to clear up some of the misconceptions posted, as they have been common. First, they are not NATOs at all, being single layer and single pass. Thus, we don't call them NATOs. Second, they are designed for perfect fitment on an "average wrist," but they will work with below and above average wrist sizes as well. For small wrists, the tail of the strap is likely only going to reach the sliding keeper, just like with the Tudor strap. That is okay and the strap still works perfectly with only one keeper being utilized. For large wrists, the floating keeper can be removed completely, and only the fixed keeper can be used. This allows quite a bit of extra length to be adjusted into the strap.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I need some black pvd, please


----------



## qiao.feng

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> So glad that you are enjoying the strap!


Please make them in 23 and 24mm with bronze hardware!


----------



## DMGoldie

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Wow! Love these!


----------



## mumbojumbo

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I recently got mine and they are awesome.


----------



## kplam

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

The Night+Harvest color reminds me of the BB58's fabric strap.





































The new "Stone" color looks sleek and more tactical. It is a perfect shade of grey that is neither too dark or too light.





































Overall I'm really enjoying these straps. These come very close to the look of the Tudor strap that came with my BB36. They have proven to be very comfortable on the wrist and although the adjustment is a tad finicky (not unlike the Tudor straps), they provide much more fine adjustment than the five strap holes would suggest. Once you have set the strap length set, no more adjustment is necessary. I suspect that these straps won't work as well for very small, nor very large wrists.

I appreciate that they have none of the bulk of a traditional NATO fold over and have an overall flexibility and feel similar to my Eulit Perlon straps. The tail is nicely stitched on the end to prevent fraying and to finish the strap in a much more elegant manner than the typical Perlon or NATOs. While they don't have the elastic stretch of an Erika's Original MN strap, the hardware looks far less tactical and they are perhaps tougher looking than the silkiest seatbelt NATOs.


----------



## Willlwong

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



MarkND said:


> I was wondering how they would compare to the Tudor strap. Thanks for the comparisons!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My pleasure. My goal with this strap was to mimic the look of the BB58. I think goal achieved! I'm considering another to mix it up.


----------



## Willlwong

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



gregmcv said:


> Willfong, thanks for showing the tudor shot. I am planning on using one of them on my 58.


That was the look I was going for!


----------



## Dennis K

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

My Black Bay Fifty-Eight on a Night & Harvest Chevron. I absolutely love it. Looks great, well made with good quality hardware and most importantly, it feels really comfortable and I was able to get it to fit my skinny 6'' wrist just fine, although the second fixed keeper is redundant and sits closer to the top lugs of the watch than I'd like. Likewise, the buckle also sits further around my wrist than ideal, but it's not obstructive and it's quite slim in construction. I wonder if the second keeper could be made free on future versions? Another thing I'd like, is if the tail was able to be tucked back through the buckle instead of just lying on top of it. Small criticisms.

As a valid alternative to the silly expensive Tudor OEM fabric straps, the Chevron straps are brilliant and I feel like they'll last longer too, as the weave isn't as fine and delicate.


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

ordered one of these lastnight in a fit of impulse-buy. the red-stripe. was tough to choose which one to try, but i ended up with one of the flashier ones. i was between grey, green striped, and red striped. also considered tan striped for a moment too. i feel it would look pretty good on a handful of my 20mm watches, but most at home on the Scurfa NoDate; going by that vintage-sub theme at least.


----------



## DMGoldie

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Just got 2 today! Can't wait!


----------



## DMGoldie

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Love that combo!


----------



## Tairese7

Just arrived yesterday, and I’m loving the adjustability. 20mm Stone on my Citizen Ecodrive.


----------



## Tairese7

delete - duplicate


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Tairese7 said:


> Just arrived yesterday, and I'm loving the adjustability. 20mm Stone on my Citizen Ecodrive.


that's cool, the pics on the website make it look much lighter.

here's the one i just got, on a couple different watches:

































View attachment 13935881


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## deepfriedicecubes

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Does anyone knows how often do they restock? Wanted to get a night+harvest 20mm brushed, but they only had the polished version left for this color option.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Our next restock will be in the beginning to middle of April. Chinese New Year set us back. We shouldn't have any stock issues (hopefully) after the next re-stock.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Our next restock will be in the beginning to middle of April. Chinese New Year set us back. We shouldn't have any stock issues (hopefully) after the next re-stock.


Appreciate the quick update. Oh wells, gotta hold out till April then.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

On a GS Spring Dive diver


----------



## pinchycm

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Picked one of these up recently; really nice quality at the price point!

One point of possible improvement, however, is the hardware. It feels not on par with the rest of the strap; the flare at the buckle and the extra bends of the buckle are kind of clunky and unnecessary; those extra flourishes make it so it doesn't really match a lot of other watches I'd otherwise pair the strap with.


----------



## Michael Day

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



pinchycm said:


> Picked one of these up recently; really nice quality at the price point!
> 
> One point of possible improvement, however, is the hardware. It feels not on par with the rest of the strap; the flare at the buckle and the extra bends of the buckle are kind of clunky and unnecessary; those extra flourishes make it so it doesn't really match a lot of other watches I'd otherwise pair the strap with.


I would disagree with this. But to address your concerns I feel a better solution, and closer to the strap it is a homage of, would be a slightly thinner strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pinchycm

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Michael Day said:


> I would disagree with this. But to address your concerns I feel a better solution, and closer to the strap it is a homage of, would be a slightly thinner strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not sure I follow here; I think the strap is great. I just don't like the hardware?


----------



## Dennis K

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



pinchycm said:


> Not sure I follow here; I think the strap is great. I just don't like the hardware?


I personally think the hardware is excellent.


----------



## Brucy

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

They look nice! I might have to pull the plug on one for my Fortis which is on green Cordura... owners, do you think they'll fit a 8.75" wrist?


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Brucy said:


> They look nice! I might have to pull the plug on one for my Fortis which is on green Cordura... owners, do you think they'll fit a 8.75" wrist?


Not likely they'd fit a wrist that large unfortunately.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



deepfriedicecubes said:


> Appreciate the quick update. Oh wells, gotta hold out till April then.


We just got in a partial shipment, so all SKUs are back in stock now.


----------



## Brucy

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Not likely they'd fit a wrist that large unfortunately.


Many thanks for the speedy response


----------



## MarkND

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

On my Raven Trekker. C&B, any chance of replacing the blue with red in the straps in future releases?









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*









I'm liking it. But they need to offer some PVD buckles and hardware with them.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

PVD buckles and hardware are in production now, we are expecting those some time in late April.


----------



## el34han

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Was really excited when I found this thread. Bought 5 elastic bands recently for my heavy watches and they wear so well. But nobody sell 24mm elastic bands except Erica. Not ready to spend over $50 for a band so MN strap is out. It was a total disappointment when I found out there is no 24mm Chevron nor is there any plan in the future. Not sure how long my Seiko Landmaster SpringDrive has to wait to get a comfortable band. Right now it is on an ISOfram strap. Wears ok but really desire an adjustable band. Hope C&B will change their minds fast and have 24mm Night+Harvest soon.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

These bands aren't elastic if that helps ease the pain. We just don't sell many 24mm straps, but maybe we'll do a limited run in the future. The biggest problem is the hardware, it's expensive to make new molds.


----------



## el34han

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Thanks for the speedy response. I understand Chevron is not elastic. The Night+Harvest is so beautiful I am willing to give it a try giving it is adjustable. Please do consider a limited 24mm run. I will be the first one to jump on it.

BTW, was trying to buy a 20mm Chevron this morning and use a 15% off coupon code but could not find a way to apply it while check out.
Would C&B please help.
Thank you.



CrownAndBuckle said:


> These bands aren't elastic if that helps ease the pain. We just don't sell many 24mm straps, but maybe we'll do a limited run in the future. The biggest problem is the hardware, it's expensive to make new molds.


----------



## Flop

The night/forest strap looks amazing, but I was wondering how these compare to your average NATO in terms of material. Are they any softer? How about stiffness?


----------



## Dennis K

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Flop said:


> The night/forest strap looks amazing, but I was wondering how these compare to your average NATO in terms of material. Are they any softer? How about stiffness?


They're not as soft as a seatbelt nato, but they're very flexible and comfortable. They have a certain amount of stiffness, which is actually a bit of a bonus as it helps to keep the excess strap material against the wrist once it's fed through the keeper.


----------



## Flop

Dennis K said:


> They're not as soft as a seatbelt nato, but they're very flexible and comfortable. They have a certain amount of stiffness, which is actually a bit of a bonus as it helps to excess strap material against the wrist once it's past through the keeper.


Glad to hear, I will definitely have to pick up one if these beautiful straps. Just for the sake of further discussion, how do these compare to Erika's straps?


----------



## Tohono Rat

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Flop said:


> Glad to hear, I will definitely have to pick up one if these beautiful straps. Just for the sake of further discussion, how do these compare to Erika's straps?


I have both and they really are not particularly similar. But to compare apples and oranges...

The C&B Chevron is more like a textured version of a single-pass nato (or a reasonably priced version of the Tudor nato). It has a regular pin clasp, and can be installed without removing spring bars. It utilizes a woven nylon (or other synthetic) material that, IMHO, has a slightly plastic/shiny look, and is a bit scratchy on the wrist. That said, from a value point of view is excellent; I have had OEM Tudor natos that cost 5x the price with only marginal improvements over the C&B.

On the other hand, the Erika's has a loop design utilizing a fabric-covered elastic material. Installation requires the removal of the spring bars, however, it is more secure (i.e., even if the clasp and one spring bar were to simultaneously fail, your watch would remain on the wrist). Compared to the C&B, I find the material to be more comfortable against the skin; indeed, the Erika's is without a doubt the most comfortable strap I own (straps, actually, as I own three). It also does not have the sheen/shine of the C&B

The two are really very different straps. What they share in common is that they both offer excellent quality, utilizing very different materials and designs. Overall, I prefer Erika's, but that is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

i'd say it's almost like a dress nato. or maybe, like, a gentleman's nato. or not even a nato but... sometimes they call them 'mil-style' or 'g10' where it just has a folded nylon keeper? this feels like the fancy _dress_ version of _that_ kind of strap. with a kind of interesting ('luxury'-looking material, imo, compared to typical nylon straps) material for the strap and a fancier looking hardware than something meant for "military use".

i will say, just a heads up, even with the brushed option, there are still some polished surfaces on the hardware. so that's why it has a bit of inherent dressiness in it.


----------



## MadMrB

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

C&B have done an excelent job with their Chevron straps, I'm a fan...


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Nice Trio !


----------



## Dennis K

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Works well on an Alpinist too.


----------



## Michael Day

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Flop said:


> The night/forest strap looks amazing, but I was wondering how these compare to your average NATO in terms of material. Are they any softer? How about stiffness?


They are a bit thicker than the OEM Tudor fabric straps. I have 3 of them now as well as the Tudor OEM. T hey are quite comfortable as well. They are stiff in the way that if you bend them on your fingers, they will hold that shape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Ordered a Night-Crimson to pair with my BD1


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Michael Day said:


> They are a bit thicker than the OEM Tudor fabric straps. I have 3 of them now as well as the Tudor OEM. T hey are quite comfortable as well. They are stiff in the way that if you bend them on your fingers, they will hold that shape.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Our Chevron straps are 0.1-0.2mm thinner than the Tudor straps that I have hands on experience with.


----------



## Michael Day

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Our Chevron straps are 0.1-0.2mm thinner than the Tudor straps that I have hands on experience with.


I'm surprised to hear that as the feel is thicker. I'll measure both later today. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Etennyson

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I'd really love if they offered the hardware in bronze and 23mm. This would be an awesome option for the BB Bronze! Just purchased a 2nd OEM strap from the Tudor AD @ $265.


----------



## Flop

Michael Day said:


> They are stiff in the way that if you bend them on your fingers, they will hold that shape.


So they're rigid and flexible? Sounds kinda like a twist tie. I can't wait to try one of these straps.


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Etennyson said:


> I'd really love if they offered the hardware in bronze and 23mm. This would be an awesome option for the BB Bronze! Just purchased a 2nd OEM strap from the Tudor AD @ $265.


Ouch !


----------



## Michael Day

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Flop said:


> So they're rigid and flexible? Sounds kinda like a twist tie. I can't wait to try one of these straps.


And stranger still is the fact that the C&B Chevron is longer than the Tudor OEM, but fitted I have more tail on the buckle of the OEM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

C&B Chevron NIGHT-CRIMSON on my BD1


----------



## urbino

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I've got the 22mm olive one on my PAM512, and it's the business. Love the adjustability. I also have that one and the red in 20mm. Not crazy about the khaki one, but if they made more colors, I'd probably buy them.


----------



## lehippi

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I was thinking of buying one of these straps, does anyone know if I can wear one swimming? Or should these be kept dry? Thanks.


----------



## HomebrewMTB

lehippi said:


> I was thinking of buying one of these straps, does anyone know if I can wear one swimming? Or should these be kept dry? Thanks.


These are made from waterproof nylon so swimming is no problem.

Here's my FFF on Night shade:


----------



## lehippi

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Cool! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Palo

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Anyone know how small of a wrist these could fit?


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Works for me, my wrist is 6.75" Specs say 10" long max


----------



## HomebrewMTB

Palo said:


> Anyone know how small of a wrist these could fit?


They are adjustable at the underside of the buckle end so will fit smaller wrists very well.


----------



## t_mac86

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> PVD buckles and hardware are in production now, we are expecting those some time in late April.


Any update on the pvd hardware?


----------



## Dennis K

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Palo said:


> Anyone know how small of a wrist these could fit?


Extremely small. Mine fits my 6'' wrist, but the 2nd keeper is redundant.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



t_mac86 said:


> Any update on the pvd hardware?


Not sure if they are going to make it within April, but hopefully May.


----------



## Toddinut

I had the forest chevron paired with a vintage Hamilton Khaki. I love the strap, but for me the hardware was a detractor. I’m not a fan of how the ends of the buckle flare out. I went back to a single pass supreme nato.


----------



## MiddleBrother

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

These look really interesting. Strongly considering the forest colour for my khaki field mechanical!


----------



## Toddinut

Here’s the forest with a Hamilton Khaki. Note the flare on the buckle I’m not happy with. Again, everything else is wonderful.


----------



## Dennis K

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Toddinut said:


> I had the forest chevron paired with a vintage Hamilton Khaki. I love the strap, but for me the hardware was a detractor. I'm not a fan of how the ends of the buckle flare out. I went back to a single pass supreme nato.


Quickly and easily rectified if you have a Dremel or similar.


----------



## soullinker20

bought a red/black chevron and planning to use it on my bb chrono. glad to see a pic here with a 6" wrist, same as mine. planning to get a night harvest too for bb58.


----------



## savio.79

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



kplam said:


> The Night+Harvest color reminds me of the BB58's fabric strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new "Stone" color looks sleek and more tactical. It is a perfect shade of grey that is neither too dark or too light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I'm really enjoying these straps. These come very close to the look of the Tudor strap that came with my BB36. They have proven to be very comfortable on the wrist and although the adjustment is a tad finicky (not unlike the Tudor straps), they provide much more fine adjustment than the five strap holes would suggest. Once you have set the strap length set, no more adjustment is necessary. I suspect that these straps won't work as well for very small, nor very large wrists.
> 
> I appreciate that they have none of the bulk of a traditional NATO fold over and have an overall flexibility and feel similar to my Eulit Perlon straps. The tail is nicely stitched on the end to prevent fraying and to finish the strap in a much more elegant manner than the typical Perlon or NATOs. While they don't have the elastic stretch of an Erika's Original MN strap, the hardware looks far less tactical and they are perhaps tougher looking than the silkiest seatbelt NATOs.


I cannot see your pictures!


----------



## savio.79

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Not sure if they are going to make it within April, but hopefully May.


Will ever be available other color combos? Or is it possible to get a custom-made strap?
I'd like something like this (excuse me for poor execution) to dress my Seamaster blue/Sedna-gold:







(night with 2 harvest stripes)
or






(night with Stone edges and 1 Harvest central stripe)
or






(stone with 3 central stripes, one Harvest two Night)


----------



## zgarske

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



savio.79 said:


> Will ever be available other color combos? Or is it possible to get a custom-made strap?
> I'd like something like this (excuse me for poor execution) to dress my Seamaster blue/Sedna-gold:
> 
> View attachment 14135401
> (night with 2 harvest stripes)
> or
> View attachment 14135405
> (night with Stone edges and 1 Harvest central stripe)
> or
> View attachment 14135407
> (stone with 3 central stripes, one Harvest two Night)


I'd be all over these!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasovnik

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Also...maybe add 19mm to the available widths? I absolutely love my strap, top notch quality! Now, I've got some 19mm lug widths to fill.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

We've only had these straps on the market for 6 months now, and we've expanded a bit already. We are most certainly going to be offering them in more colors and widths in the future. For now we are doing our best to keep the existing items in stock. We have a couple of new colors, PVD hardware, and 19mm widths in production right now, and expect all of those available this summer.

Thanks for the cool color mockups! Customs orders are not possible due the large quantity of fabric that needs to be produced, unfortunately.


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

These are by far my favorite straps


----------



## whoa

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> We've only had these straps on the market for 6 months now, and we've expanded a bit already. We are most certainly going to be offering them in more colors and widths in the future. For now we are doing our best to keep the existing items in stock. We have a couple of new colors, PVD hardware, and 19mm widths in production right now, and expect all of those available this summer.
> 
> Thanks for the cool color mockups! Customs orders are not possible due the large quantity of fabric that needs to be produced, unfortunately.


How about bronze hardware?? 

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Maybe... possibly down the road. That's going to be a slow seller relative to others, so some of the other projects + new colors are more of a priority at the time being.


----------



## whoa

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Yeah you are probably right! That narrows it down! 

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## amt76

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

For what its worth....They are really nice straps. Just received mine yesterday but please be aware, if you have a 8" are bigger wrist, these are not for you. Mine barely fits and the red stripe is starting to frail... Didn't expect the frailing but my fault for not noticing the 10" length...
Damn shame...
Only wore it for 3 hours. For the price, they should not frail at all..









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

A recent survey of 1,000 men showed that only 2% had larger than an 8" wrist, so this strap really should fit the vast majority of our customer base. (source)

If you need/want some additional length in the strap, simply remove the sliding keeper entirely. You can gain an extra 1/4-1/2" in length, and you really only need one keeper if the tail is kept short.

The fraying down the center looks like it was caused by forcing the strap through a small clearance between the spring bar and the edge of the watch case. Metal is always going to win in a fight against nylon. This can happen on watches like Rolex's sport watches (Submariner, etc) that have both a small clearance from the spring bar, plus a very sharp edge on the case. You can use a lighter to easily clean up any fraying. If you do not feel like this is the case with your strap, feel free to email us to seek a replacement if you feel it was a strap defect.


----------



## ooshaugh1

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

How do these compare comfort wise to MN/paratrooper straps for.anyone that has worn both? I love the comfort of MN straps but color limitations are a problem and expense of eo straps also.


----------



## amt76

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



ooshaugh1 said:


> How do these compare comfort wise to MN/paratrooper straps for.anyone that has worn both? I love the comfort of MN straps but color limitations are a problem and expense of eo straps also.


These are pretty close to regular NATO straps but better. The material is not elastic or stretchy like the MN straps. There is some pull but nothing like EO. And price does play a factor and lack of colors. So you could possibly get 2 of these for the price of an EO..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



amt76 said:


> For what its worth....They are really nice straps. Just received mine yesterday but please be aware, if you have a 8" are bigger wrist, these are not for you.]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


There had been months of comment on this. You should have read first particularly as a forum member. Given the size of your wrist being larger than the norm this would be an issue often I would think. Either a.must for the future or a few less chicken wings! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## amt76

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Michael Day said:


> There had been months of comment on this. You should have read first particularly as a forum member. Given the size of your wrist being larger than the norm this would be an issue often I would think. Either a.must for the future or a few less chicken wings!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry I missed those oh great Forum Sensei....I will try better next time.

Also I had no idea extensive chicken wing consumption would increase my wrist size...too funny. 

Always had big hands and wrist since growing up. Just a thick guy I guess.
I wish I had baby girly wrist. I really do..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## urbino

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I actually have a problem with one of my Chevrons, just to give an update since I endorsed them earlier. The stitching on the end of it is so much thicker than the rest of the strap, it won't fit between the case and spring bar on most of my watches. Needless to say, that one spends all its time in the drawer.


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



urbino said:


> I actually have a problem with one of my Chevrons, just to give an update since I endorsed them earlier. The stitching on the end of it is so much thicker than the rest of the strap, it won't fit between the case and spring bar on most of my watches. Needless to say, that one spends all its time in the drawer.


I have some watches that way (rolex sports), the springbars are situated closer to the case and the tip of the chevron doesn't slip through. I just put the springbar on over the strap. The strap slides back and forth so you can adjust where you want the buckle to be placed on your wrist


----------



## urbino

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



coffeebreak said:


> I have some watches that way (rolex sports), the springbars are situated closer to the case and the tip of the chevron doesn't slip through. I just put the springbar on over the strap. The strap slides back and forth so you can adjust where you want the buckle to be placed on your wrist


Sure, but one of the main points a NATO (or Zulu) has going for it is you don't have to mess with the springbars to change it.


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



urbino said:


> I actually have a problem with one of my Chevrons, just to give an update since I endorsed them earlier. The stitching on the end of it is so much thicker than the rest of the strap, it won't fit between the case and spring bar on most of my watches. Needless to say, that one spends all its time in the drawer.


Sales forum perhaps ?


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

got the grey/stone chevron in 20, it's darker than i thought it would be, which is great, because i thought it would be lighter than it looked.


----------



## liquidtension

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

still waiting for mine.. 12 days ago.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



timetellinnoob said:


> got the grey/stone chevron in 20, it's darker than i thought it would be, which is great, because i thought it would be lighter than it looked.


Looks great, glad you like it!



liquidtension said:


> still waiting for mine.. 12 days ago.


Guessing you ordered internationally with economy shipping? It's so slow unfortunately :-(


----------



## liquidtension

CrownAndBuckle said:


> liquidtension said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for mine.. 12 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing you ordered internationally with economy shipping? It's so slow unfortunately
Click to expand...

Yeahh I used the WUS dc but it didn't give me any options for shipping.. oh well


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

it's coming!


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



liquidtension said:


> Yeahh I used the WUS dc but it didn't give me any options for shipping.. oh well


We have 3 international shipping options. The affordable economy option is really slow, but quite reliable with rarely any packages lost. So hang tight, it will be worth the wait!


----------



## liquidtension

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

and it's here!! <3


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



liquidtension said:


> and it's here!! <3
> 
> View attachment 14330839


Looks great!


----------



## liquidtension

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

indeed! Super comfy...


----------



## Wallsy87

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Looks awesome. I'm about to pickup a blue one to replace the Tudor oem one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moarlo

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Night/Neptune


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## peterki

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Neat combo on the IWC!


----------



## Watch That Sweep

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I thought I'd share my new review of the Chevron on the thread.

It goes without saying that I was very impressed with it!

https://www.watchthatsweep.co.uk/post/hands-on-review-crown-buckle-chevron-strap


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Watch That Sweep said:


> I thought I'd share my new review of the Chevron on the thread.
> 
> It goes without saying that I was very impressed with it!
> 
> https://www.watchthatsweep.co.uk/post/hands-on-review-crown-buckle-chevron-strap


Thanks for the review, I own 2 Chevrons & have 6.75 wrist as well & don't have the keeper issue that you show in the video


----------



## Watch That Sweep

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CV50 said:


> Thanks for the review, I own 2 Chevrons & have 6.75 wrist as well & don't have the keeper issue that you show in the video


For me the excess does just about tuck into the second keeper, but it gets pulled out during wear very easily. I find folding it back under the floating keeper keeps it secure.


----------



## Patagonico

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Here is a cheaper alternative:

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/adjustable-single-pass-straps


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Let's be clear that those straps are not "Chevron" straps, as that is our trademark. The "other" adjustable straps are low quality imitations of our Crown & Buckle Chevron™ straps, complete with marketing text/copy and colorway patterns that toe the edge of copyright infringement. These, along with all of their products, were sourced straight from a popular supplier in China, right off Alibaba. That supplier/factory is the same one that is responsible for most of the knock-off Erika's Originals/Marine National straps on the market. This factory also makes replica parts like fake branded buckles with major Swiss watch company names on them.

While they went to great lengths to try and copy our nylon weave and color patterns, don't be fooled into thinking that these imitation products share any common materials or that they hold a candle quality-wise to our authentic Chevron straps.

Hopefully we can keep this thread on-topic of authentic Chevron straps by Crown & Buckle.


----------



## fatherbowie

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I picked up a Chevron, and it's quite nice. The dual-color weave is brilliant. The only thing I think I'd change is the option of a thinner, more flexible weave. Although the strap isn't overly thick, I tend to prefer a bit thinner material. Just my preference.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Thanks for your feedback. We are coming out with a new colorway in a week or so that has a slightly different weave, almost a cross between our Supreme NATO and the Chevron nylon. That might be of interest to you as it's a little bit softer and just slightly thinner.


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Thanks for your feedback. We are coming out with a new colorway in a week or so that has a slightly different weave, almost a cross between our Supreme NATO and the Chevron nylon. That might be of interest to you as it's a little bit softer and just slightly thinner.


Are they same length ? 1/2" longer might be more suited to a lot of buyers, JMHO


----------



## jlow28

*Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Been collecting for many years. This is a great strap and mine fit perfectly out of the box (just over a 7 inch wrist). I have the Tudor nato and it's very premium, but the CB strap is a very good affordable option. Super comfortable and great quality for the price. I'm not a huge nato fan but these are spectacular! Definitely picking up some more. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Thanks for your feedback. We are coming out with a new colorway in a week or so that has a slightly different weave, almost a cross between our Supreme NATO and the Chevron nylon. That might be of interest to you as it's a little bit softer and just slightly thinner.


That sounds interesting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matt.craigslist.555

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Complements the Seiko Pepsi Samurai 100%. 
* the sharp angles of the seiko samurai matches the keepers and the buckler
* stainless steel brushed finish
* the dark blue of the NIGHT strap complements the dark blue of the dial.


----------



## matt.craigslist.555

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

double-post, somethings up with my browser...


----------



## metrocon

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I saw the new obsidian and James (Bond) colorways on the website, look fantastic. Any chance of them coming out in 19mm, like the recently released stone and night colorways?


----------



## jlow28

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Has anyone purchased the leather version? Would like a hands on review.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Glencoe

That obsidian one looks pretty cool, tempting. I have a couple of the night straps, and quite like them. I like that new options are being added fairly frequently too, would be neat to see some kind of brown herringbone chevron strap. Also, I would be interested to see a brass or gold buckle option too in general.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Michael Day said:


> That sounds interesting!


Here's the strap that has a different weave. It's slightly thinner, softer, and smoother than the normal Chevron weave. This isn't going to replace the normal weave, but this weave allowed us to do the multi stripe Bond pattern. https://www.crownandbuckle.com/chevron-adjustable-james.html



metrocon said:


> I saw the new obsidian and James (Bond) colorways on the website, look fantastic. Any chance of them coming out in 19mm, like the recently released stone and night colorways?


Most definitely they will be available in 19mm within the next couple of months.



jlow28 said:


> Has anyone purchased the leather version? Would like a hands on review.


Sure we will be a biased, but if you have any specific questions about them, we will give your our most honest assessment!


----------



## Hokiechris

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Here's the strap that has a different weave. It's slightly thinner, softer, and smoother than the normal Chevron weave. This isn't going to replace the normal weave, but this weave allowed us to do the multi stripe Bond pattern. https://www.crownandbuckle.com/chevron-adjustable-james.html
> 
> The James strap looks fantastic. I already have one of the regular Chevron Adjustable Straps but I just picked up a Hamilton Khaki and I might need this James strap.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Thank you!


----------



## BringIt

Hi all,

First of all, I would say the the Chevron is one of the nicest strap I have for my SUB C... only issue I have with it is it does come undone when the strap is wet and if I happen to brush it up against my shirt.... it sort of pushes the excess strap in the opposite direction and it comes undone. 

To counter that, I tuck in the excess strap into the keeper. I for one wish for a slighted longer strap, about 1/2 inch to make it easier to tuck.

All that said, my strap is buggered .... had been too lazy to remove the Springbars on my SUB when changing straps and just pulling it through... the end has frayed and despite burning it it's not smooth enough to to be tucked under anymore... now its just collecting dust in the drawer... good thing I've got the kangaroo strap as spare


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Nice pics!


----------



## Patagonico

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Tudor must say the same about Chevron Crown & Buckle.



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Let's be clear that their straps are not "Chevron" straps, as that is our trademark. The straps that CheapestNatos started selling are low quality imitations of our Crown & Buckle Chevron™ straps, complete with marketing text/copy and colorway patterns that toe the edge of copyright infringement. These, along with all of their products, were sourced straight from a popular supplier in China, right off Alibaba. That supplier/factory is the same one that is responsible for most of the knock-off Erika's Originals/Marine National straps on the market. This factory also makes replica parts like fake branded buckles with major Swiss watch company names on them.
> 
> While they went to great lengths to try and copy our nylon weave and color patterns, don't be fooled into thinking that these imitation products share any common materials or that they hold a candle quality-wise to our authentic Chevron straps.
> 
> Hopefully we can keep this thread on-topic of authentic Chevron straps by Crown & Buckle.


----------



## Dennis K

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Patagonico said:


> Tudor must say the same about Chevron Crown & Buckle.


I doubt it. There is a world of difference between the strap material used in the Tudor straps and the Chevron.


----------



## ErzengelG

The material, the Jacquard weaving, the buckles and the integrated spring bars are unique features of the Tudor straps. So the Chevron might be inspired by the stripe pattern of the Tudors, but that's it.


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

SCURFA ND513RD on C&B "JAMES"


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Looking good!


----------



## Glencoe

Received some new chevrons yesterday. Really like the latest patterns (here is a harris on speedmaster reduced).


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

"database error"


----------



## cdnguyen729

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

The only thing that sucks about the chevron straps is the length even with adjustability.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



cdnguyen729 said:


> The only thing that sucks about the chevron straps is the length even with adjustability.


Care to elaborate? Please include your wrist size.


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



coffeebreak said:


>


Username checks out :-!


----------



## coffeebreak

*Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Username checks out :-!


Haha here's a couple more Chevrons with coffee for good measure! Hands down, simply the best straps around


----------



## normdiaz

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Picked up the Royal/Harvest recently. The actual strap looked darker than the vendor's picture, but I now see that it just looks lighter in brighter light.


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

finally got a 22mm one


----------



## Glencoe

Great straps all around (look, fit, feel, quality), added some more of the straps recently to my zelos vintage and aevig. Additionally, just ordered a few more of the other new colours and looking forward to trying some extra combinations.


----------



## RegularStormy

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I have to say, I'm really pleased to see that 19mm straps are available.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Thanks for all the great feedback, all. Happy new year!


----------



## normdiaz

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Let's be clear that their straps are not "Chevron" straps, as that is our trademark. The straps that CheapestNatos started selling are low quality imitations of our Crown & Buckle Chevron™ straps, complete with marketing text/copy and colorway patterns that toe the edge of copyright infringement. These, along with all of their products, were sourced straight from a popular supplier in China, right off Alibaba. That supplier/factory is the same one that is responsible for most of the knock-off Erika's Originals/Marine National straps on the market. This factory also makes replica parts like fake branded buckles with major Swiss watch company names on them.
> 
> While they went to great lengths to try and copy our nylon weave and color patterns, don't be fooled into thinking that these imitation products share any common materials or that they hold a candle quality-wise to our authentic Chevron straps.
> 
> Hopefully we can keep this thread on-topic of authentic Chevron straps by Crown & Buckle.


Already have a C&B Chevron, and have a CNS adjustable incoming. When I get the two side by side, I'll post my subjective observations for what they may be worth. With C&B's $15 price differential over the CNS, I'm not expecting like quality.


----------



## liquidtension

normdiaz said:


> CrownAndBuckle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be clear that their straps are not "Chevron" straps, as that is our trademark. The straps that CheapestNatos started selling are low quality imitations of our Crown & Buckle Chevron™️ straps, complete with marketing text/copy and colorway patterns that toe the edge of copyright infringement. These, along with all of their products, were sourced straight from a popular supplier in China, right off Alibaba. That supplier/factory is the same one that is responsible for most of the knock-off Erika's Originals/Marine National straps on the market. This factory also makes replica parts like fake branded buckles with major Swiss watch company names on them.
> 
> While they went to great lengths to try and copy our nylon weave and color patterns, don't be fooled into thinking that these imitation products share any common materials or that they hold a candle quality-wise to our authentic Chevron straps.
> 
> Hopefully we can keep this thread on-topic of authentic Chevron straps by Crown & Buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> Already have a C&B Chevron, and have a CNS adjustable incoming.  When I get the two side by side, I'll post my subjective observations for what they may be worth. With C&B's $15 price differential over the CNS, I'm not expecting like quality.
Click to expand...

There is a noticable differences between both. You'll know when it arrives.


----------



## normdiaz

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



liquidtension said:


> There is a noticable differences between both. You'll know when it arrives.


One obvious, visible from displayed images, is the stitched end on the C&B vs no end stitching on the CNS.


----------



## ChrisWMT

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Just ordered a 20mm James for my Squale 1521, also have a 22mm Night Harvest and Forest due in tomorrow. I'm a bit excited lol.


----------



## liquidtension

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Happy Monday...


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



normdiaz said:


> One obvious, visible from displayed images, is the stitched end on the C&B vs no end stitching on the CNS.


Other than the straps being adjustable, the copied weave pattern, and a lot of our color patterns (even names), they don't share anything in common. This applies to all imitation Chevron straps, as they are all coming out of the same factory (same place making most of the knock off Erika's Originals Marine National straps). Those straps: are polyester (not nylon), laser cut (leaves sharp edges and more prone to fraying), don't have stitched tips, are too long for most average wrists, use parts catalog buckles and keepers (same keepers found on most "seatbelt" NATOs on the market).

Our straps: use nylon 6,6, are cut with a high quality ultrasonic machine (smoother, better sealing of the nylon especially around the sizing holes), have stitched tips (probably the hardware part of manufacturing our straps), have a perfect length for a variety of average wrist sizes, use custom made buckles and keepers to our spec and unique design, the hardware is finished to a high degree (such as high quality uniform brushing, alternating brushed tops/polished sides, like high end watches tend to have), not to mention we developed this nylon weave ourselves.

Just some differences to keep in mind.

Some people think $32 is expensive for a nylon strap. Our Supreme NATOs and Chevron straps have more in common and are closer in quality to the $160-180 Omega and Tudor nylon straps ($130+ price difference) than they do with the $10-15 nylon straps that are all over the market ($20 price difference). Our goal from the beginning was to price our straps competitively, knowing that within a year or so, China would be knocking them off.


----------



## normdiaz

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> are too long for most average wrists,


What in your estimation (measured in millimeters) is a single-pass strap length that is "too long for most average wrists"?


----------



## ChrisWMT

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

James incoming

Night Harvest:









Forrest:


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



ChrisWMT said:


> James incoming
> 
> Night Harvest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest:


Nice ! Do you prefer the keepers & buckle on the side ?


----------



## liquidtension

Choices...


----------



## ChrisWMT

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CV50 said:


> Nice ! Do you prefer the keepers & buckle on the side ?


I set it up like that because I preferred the look and am used to tucking the access. After reading your question I tried the buckle under the wrist and certainly keeps the watch more centered on wrist. This strap is short enough that I don't need to tuck the access so it works great underneath!


----------



## Dean Learner

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Very happy with this strap. Nice bold colour and sits beautifully









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Looking good!


----------



## ChrisWMT

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

James, Night Harvest, and Forrest:




























Unlikely, but if I ever take the bracelet off:


----------



## Fokstom

Loving mine as well!!!


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Saw that one on Instagram, it's a perfect match for the Sinn!


----------



## jarzyns1

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Any plans to make 18mm versions of these straps?


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

And maybe odd sizes? 21mm?


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

18mm, no plans at this time. 21mm, probably eventually. We currently make most colors of Chevrons in 19mm.


----------



## DaveMac

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Obsidian + Syrah on a G shock square with Jays&Kays adapters.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Dang, that's cool. Good pairing with the G!


----------



## jah

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

BB58 on Chevron, thinking about the "James" for my Spitfire!


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Incoming 22mm James for Scurfa BD1


----------



## liquidtension

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Waiting for the right watch.... and it found it's soulstrap!


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

As for any single pass thru the the C&B Chevron has worked the best for my 6.75 wrist


----------



## larand

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CV50 said:


> As for any single pass thru the the C&B Chevron has worked the best for my 6.75 wrist


My wrist is about 7.25", and I've found that the Chevron is almost perfect out of the box-just the most minor of adjustments makes it perfect. Now that Erika has priced her (admittedly awesome) straps out of the affordable range, these and Haveston's single-pass straps are my new favorite.

Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



larand said:


> My wrist is about 7.25", and I've found that the Chevron is almost perfect out of the box-just the most minor of adjustments makes it perfect. Now that Erika has priced her (admittedly awesome) straps out of the affordable range, these and Haveston's single-pass straps are my new favorite.
> 
> Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


I agree on the Havestons as well !


----------



## normdiaz

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



normdiaz said:


> What in your estimation (measured in millimeters) is a single-pass strap length that is "too long for most average wrists"?


Got a CNS adjustable for comparison. C&B is correct in that the quality difference is noticeable, but length is not a factor on my 7" wrist. The Chevron has to be used at max length with fastening in next-to-last hole and end extending slightly beyond fixed keeper. The CNS had to be shortened and with fastening in next-to-last hole, the end does not reach fixed keeper (but held down nicely with the floating one). From a length standpoint only, the CNS would be more useable for the larger wrists, IMHO.


----------



## RegularStormy

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

A 20mm squeezed into 19:


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Obsidian on the 16610


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

@ Crown & Buckle, anything new in the Chevron line coming out soon ?


----------



## Glencoe

Chevron is becoming my go to strap


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## liquidtension

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CV50 said:


> @ Crown & Buckle, anything new in the Chevron line coming out soon ?


2 new colors coming hopefully this week.

So many killer combos and photos on this page! Love seeing these.


----------



## adhesiv

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## JasonEdward

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Is there a WUS discount code for these?


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



JasonEdward said:


> Is there a WUS discount code for these?


Not that I'm aware


----------



## Peteagus

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> 2 new colors coming hopefully this week.
> 
> So many killer combos and photos on this page! Love seeing these.


Looking forward to new colors!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> 2 new colors coming hopefully this week.
> 
> So many killer combos and photos on this page! Love seeing these.


Can you elaborate, some teasers perhaps, been very happy so with the 5 purchases I made. Are they soilds or some strip variations, big stripe fan


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Especially with how much we are getting knocked off on the market, trying to avoid posting teasers anymore. As usually we are behind schedule with the new colors b-) We have them here though, and they have been photographed, just have to post them on the site next week! I am traveling this week or it would have been done by now. Sorry everyone!


----------



## larand

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Especially with how much we are getting knocked off on the market, trying to avoid posting teasers anymore. As usually we are behind schedule with the new colors b-) We have them here though, and they have been photographed, just have to post them on the site next week! I am traveling this week or it would have been done by now. Sorry everyone!


Makes sense. The copycats will imitate them soon enough; no sense in giving them a headstart.

Tap. Talk. When someone mentions the word "homage," drink!


----------



## tritongh

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Looks good! I like my chevron version from them as well.


----------



## LayeredTrout

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

First post here. Rocking it on my modded skx.

Love the strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flop

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Especially with how much we are getting knocked off on the market, trying to avoid posting teasers anymore. As usually we are behind schedule with the new colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have them here though, and they have been photographed, just have to post them on the site next week! I am traveling this week or it would have been done by now. Sorry everyone!


Any word on the new straps?


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

They just went up!

Fifty:


Obsidian + Tiger:


----------



## Michael Day

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Yes. They look good. Just ordered one this morning for comparison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## gejay

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



peterki said:


>


Love this look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Lockdown strap


----------



## liquidtension

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



coffeebreak said:


> Lockdown strap


Fitting image for a fitting handle.


----------



## elchuckee77

What strap is this, brand?


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



elchuckee77 said:


> What strap is this, brand?


Is this a serious question?


----------



## CV50

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



elchuckee77 said:


> What strap is this, brand?


https://www.crownandbuckle.com/straps-by-type/chevron-watch-straps.html


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



coffeebreak said:


> Is this a serious question?


haha, i just straight up didn't answer.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Hope everyone is doing well during this crazy pandemic.

Our area is under fairly strict lock down, with non-essential businesses, schools, beaches, parks, almost everything closed. We are not essential by any means, but being so small and online-only (no face to face transactions), we are allowed to stay open for shipping purposes. So we are still shipping out orders daily. Only one person (shipping manager) is still working out of our office, the rest of us are working from home. Up to date status is kept active here: https://www.crownandbuckle.com/blog/an-update-from-cb/

Stay safe and healthy everyone! Praying this will be past us soon.


----------



## el34han

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Not concerning the hardware and sticking, how does CNS adjustable strap material compare to C&B Chevron? Is CNS adjustable strap material comfortable to touch? Pliable?


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Cross posting from the Squale thread..


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



el34han said:


> Not concerning the hardware and sticking, how does CNS adjustable strap material compare to C&B Chevron? Is CNS adjustable strap material comfortable to touch? Pliable?


This thread is specifically about Crown & Buckle Chevron straps, not other options.


----------



## coldaspiration

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Hope everyone is doing well during this crazy pandemic.
> 
> Our area is under fairly strict lock down, with non-essential businesses, schools, beaches, parks, almost everything closed. We are not essential by any means, but being so small and online-only (no face to face transactions), we are allowed to stay open for shipping purposes. So we are still shipping out orders daily. Only one person (shipping manager) is still working out of our office, the rest of us are working from home. Up to date status is kept active here: https://www.crownandbuckle.com/blog/an-update-from-cb/
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone! Praying this will be past us soon.


Thanks @CrownAndBuckle for this message, working hard to allow the rest of us the enjoyment of our watches with great strap products, I have 2 chevrons so far and love them! Planning on more.


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## el34han

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I wonder what Tudor would say about your Chevron.


----------



## el34han

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> This thread is not about imitations of our product.


I wonder what Tudor would say about your Chevron.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

For anybody that was interested in our Leather Chevron™ straps in 20mm, which have been sold out for quite a while: we just restocked all 4 colors in 20mm. Thanks for being so patient! Those took a while to produce.


----------



## RadYOaCTivE

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Came across this thread today after ordering a Chevron in the Fifty colorway to replace the stiff leather strap that comes with the Citizen Brycen. I just put it on and it looks fantastic. I will look at a few other colors for a couple of my other watches.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



el34han said:


> Not concerning the hardware and sticking, how does CNS adjustable strap material compare to C&B Chevron? Is CNS adjustable strap material comfortable to touch? Pliable?


The CNS strap material is thinner, with a more lightweight weave and generally feels a bit cheaper in quality.


----------



## Dennis K

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Duplicate post


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Dig it!


----------



## jonno83

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I bought a Chevron back in October last year and rarely do i wear it.

I have a 7" wrist and I can't seem to get the Chevron to fit right. The excess tail is so short that it barely goes through the fixed keeper.

The bottom layer has been shortened to the maximum.

Am I doing the adjustment right or is the Chevron not suitable for my wrist size ?


----------



## jonno83

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Double post


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



jonno83 said:


> I bought a Chevron back in October last year and rarely do i wear it.
> 
> I have a 7" wrist and I can't seem to get the Chevron to fit right. The excess tail is so short that it barely goes through the fixed keeper.
> 
> The bottom layer has been shortened to the maximum.
> 
> Am I doing the adjustment right or is the Chevron not suitable for my wrist size ?


Can you post a photo of how you have it adjusted? Your wrist may be larger than 7" if the strap is at the max length, and you can't get the tip of the strap to the fixed keeper. Which sizing hole do you have it adjusted for?


----------



## jonno83

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Can you post a photo of how you have it adjusted? Your wrist may be larger than 7" if the strap is at the max length, and you can't get the tip of the strap to the fixed keeper. Which sizing hole do you have it adjusted for?


I no longer have any image sharing accounts atm.

only the rounded tip end goes past the fixed keeper. On the C&B site, the length that passes the fixed keeper looks very much like the Forest image https://www.crownandbuckle.com/chevron-adjustable-forest.html

I could live with the length though, but was curious if I was adjusting the Chevron wrong.

I use the 3rd sizing hole...right in the middle.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

You can email it to us: sales at crownandbuckle


----------



## normdiaz

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



jonno83 said:


> I no longer have any image sharing accounts atm.
> 
> only the rounded tip end goes past the fixed keeper. On the C&B site, the length that passes the fixed keeper looks very much like the Forest image https://www.crownandbuckle.com/chevron-adjustable-forest.html
> 
> I could live with the length though, but was curious if I was adjusting the Chevron wrong.
> 
> I use the 3rd sizing hole...right in the middle.


IMHO, you have the right adjustment. (Mine extends as far past the fixed keeper as shown in the image of your link with the tang in the 4th adjustment hole from the end.) Of course that is obviously not your personal preference.


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## kplam

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

On Speedy









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Obsidian


----------



## andy100

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Forgive me if I'm being dense, but how adjustable are the Chevron straps? By that I mean, is the 'adjustability' just in how long the tail end is and where you originally it and the keeper, or does the adjustable buckle really allow for you to be able to get a fine-tuned fit for those annoying people (like me) who struggle with always being between holes on regular straps?

Hope that my question makes sense!


----------



## andy100

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Duplicate


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



andy100 said:


> Forgive me if I'm being dense, but how adjustable are the Chevron straps? By that I mean, is the 'adjustability' just in how long the tail end is and where you originally it and the keeper, or does the adjustable buckle really allow for you to be able to get a fine-tuned fit for those annoying people (like me) who struggle with always being between holes on regular straps?
> 
> Hope that my question makes sense!


The strap is more or less infinitely adjustable. You could move it 1mm if you need. There shouldn't be any scenario where you are "between holes" with this type of strap (perlon straps as well). When you are adjusting it, it the overall length of the strap changing, not just the "tail." As you adjust the length, you can also reposition the watch head's placement on the strap, to ensure the buckle and keepers stay centered underneath your wrist.

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## Chuckracer

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

My old recently resurrected Citizen quartz on a Crown & Buckle Night:


----------



## andy100

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> The strap is more or less infinitely adjustable. You could move it 1mm if you need. There shouldn't be any scenario where you are "between holes" with this type of strap (perlon straps as well). When you are adjusting it, it the overall length of the strap changing, not just the "tail." As you adjust the length, you can also reposition the watch head's placement on the strap, to ensure the buckle and keepers stay centered underneath your wrist.
> 
> I hope this is helpful!


Thank you, very helpful.

Without wanting to sound too pedantic, as I'm a fan of the chevron (even though I haven't actually tried one - mainly because of the high cost of ordering one to the UK once customs fees are considered), aren't perlons infinitely adjustable down to being able to push the buckle pin through the material anywhere along it due to the weave (there aren't traditional holes like the chevron) and any single pass strap/RAF strap can always get the buckle centred underneath?

That isn't criticism of the chevon, just genuinely curious as I think your strap is quite the game changer and (hopefully) the answer to my struggle to find a strap that is comfortable, but as I mention it's a lot to spend for something if it doesn't function as I understand it!

Thanks.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I'm honestly not sure how to best answer that. Here is a crack at it:

Yes, Perlons are also infinitely adjustable. Perlon straps also use a ladder buckle to adjust the length, and furthermore don't have traditional sizing holes (like you noted). The tongue of the buckle can be punched through at any point, usually in about 1mm increments. Perlon is a different type of nylon (nylon 6) than most nylon straps are made from (typically nylon 6,6). Perlon is thin and relatively stiff compared to nylon 6,6. The look of the Perlon weave isn't for everybody. Our Chevron straps use thicker, softer nylon 6,6 woven in a unique and attractive pattern. The quality of the nylon, hardware, and constructions on Chevron straps is significantly higher than any Perlon straps on the market (even our own Perlons). Quality wise, there is really no comparison. Functionality wise, they are similar.

Yes, single pass NATOs can position the buckle/keepers as desired. They will not have adjustable length, and they are likely to need the tip doubled-back into the keepers a second time. Even if it's a RAF strap, it will only fit a narrow range of wrist sizes perfectly. Coming back to quality and construction, we believe the Chevron straps to be higher quality than any nylon strap priced under $100 when all of the intricate features are considered. From the quality of the nylon, to the finishing of the hardware, to the sewn tips, to the sealing of the sizing holes: I have not come across any other nylon watch strap made to this standard at a ~$30 price point.

If your primary struggle & concern is being able to fine tune the fit extremely easily, even multiple times a day as your wrist expands and contracts, then a Perlon strap is probably a better choice.

Feel free to reach out to us via PM or email if you have any other concerns. Thanks!


----------



## andy100

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



CrownAndBuckle said:


> I'm honestly not sure how to best answer that. Here is a crack at it:
> 
> Yes, Perlons are also infinitely adjustable. Perlon straps also use a ladder buckle to adjust the length, and furthermore don't have traditional sizing holes (like you noted). The tongue of the buckle can be punched through at any point, usually in about 1mm increments. Perlon is a different type of nylon (nylon 6) than most nylon straps are made from (typically nylon 6,6). Perlon is thin and relatively stiff compared to nylon 6,6. The look of the Perlon weave isn't for everybody. Our Chevron straps use thicker, softer nylon 6,6 woven in a unique and attractive pattern. The quality of the nylon, hardware, and constructions on Chevron straps is significantly higher than any Perlon straps on the market (even our own Perlons). Quality wise, there is really no comparison. Functionality wise, they are similar.
> 
> Yes, single pass NATOs can position the buckle/keepers as desired. They will not have adjustable length, and they are likely to need the tip doubled-back into the keepers a second time. Even if it's a RAF strap, it will only fit a narrow range of wrist sizes perfectly. Coming back to quality and construction, we believe the Chevron straps to be higher quality than any nylon strap priced under $100 when all of the intricate features are considered. From the quality of the nylon, to the finishing of the hardware, to the sewn tips, to the sealing of the sizing holes: I have not come across any other nylon watch strap made to this standard at a ~$30 price point.
> 
> If your primary struggle & concern is being able to fine tune the fit extremely easily, even multiple times a day as your wrist expands and contracts, then a Perlon strap is probably a better choice.
> 
> Feel free to reach out to us via PM or email if you have any other concerns. Thanks!


I'm not sure there was a 'best' answer, but your answer is very comprehensive so thank you! Maybe I need to revisit perlons then, although I'm not massively keen on the look of them which is why your chevrons look very appealing - seeming to offer a lot of the functionality with a much better look. That and the perlon (non-Eulit admittedly) I've tried in the past felt very rough and scratchy.

Thanks again for the detailed and helpful reply!


----------



## andy100

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Duplicate


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## nighthawk77

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I've recently ordered one of these and look forward to trying on my BBGMT - the Night + Crimson...from photos I've seen online, it looks as good as the OEM nato from Tudor.

It's good to read the comments above and some amazing photos. It's being shipped to the UK, so hopefully wont be long!


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



nighthawk77 said:


> I've recently ordered one of these and look forward to trying on my BBGMT - the Night + Crimson...from photos I've seen online, it looks as good as the OEM nato from Tudor.
> 
> It's good to read the comments above and some amazing photos. It's being shipped to the UK, so hopefully wont be long!


love night + crimson too!


----------



## Jezec

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Is the Chevron strap too long for a 6.5 inch wrist? I saw in a video that one of the keepers just float because the reviewer's wrist was too small, but I'm now uncertain whether the video was dated and whether C&B made adjustments for smaller wrist since initial production. I personally like straps that are slim in profile, so I don't want to see keepers on the side of my wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Jezec said:


> Is the Chevron strap too long for a 6.5 inch wrist? I saw in a video that one of the keepers just float because the reviewer's wrist was too small, but I'm now uncertain whether the video was dated and whether C&B made adjustments for smaller wrist since initial production. I personally like straps that are slim in profile, so I don't want to see keepers on the side of my wrist.


i have about a 6.5/6.75" wrist, and i've never had a problem with any of mine. and i'm usually on the 1st or 2nd hole (the tightest ones), leaving the most amount of tail going back and resting under both keepers.

i'm not sure, but i feel people may be adjusting it to fit their wrist _period_ (just so it does fit), and leaving it there. and not re-adjusting the keepers and length to make it look correct. like they size it, it 'fits', but they are on say the 4th hole and not having enough tail to reach the other keeper. i can certainly adjust mine back to be like this, and it's ugly. i think the key is adjusting it to the point that the 1st/2nd hole is your best hole, and you have max tail.

i think some people are keeping their strap too short, basically adjusting it to the 4th or 5th hole being the comfortable one, which keeps the rings farther apart and the tail the shortest. either that or i'm not sure what they're doing because if you have a 6.5" wrist i don't think you should have a problem.

for instance, there's an attached photo below. since this photo, i've actually made the strap longer, so i can be on the next hole, and there's MORE tail, and the keepers are CLOSER than shown. it's kind of an adjustment game.


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

They work fine for 6.5" wrists. Even if you adjust it so the fixed keeper is not being used, it won't be way up the side of your wrist. I personally adjust my straps the way timetellingnoob described, using one of the shorter sizing holes (closer to the tip) just because I don't like a long tail on the strap.


----------



## liquidtension

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

<3


----------



## bleached

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



liquidtension said:


> <3
> View attachment 15141261


Is that the "Harris?" Looks really good in that lighting!


----------



## liquidtension

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



bleached said:


> Is that the "Harris?" Looks really good in that lighting!


yeah that's Harris. Looks really good. Glad it's available in 19mm!


----------



## sirajali05

I just ordered one and it arrived today. I'm absolutely loving it!


----------



## liquidtension

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

The fifty looks awesome on the BB58, and also Ori65


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## Riveredger

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Forest or Autumn?


----------



## coffeebreak

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Riveredger said:


> Forest or Autumn?


My last pic? Forest


----------



## t3bkmzd

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



coffeebreak said:


>


Looks good, nice shade of green

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## austex

I have the fifty on my BB58 and love it. Ordered a couple more that are due in tomorrow!


----------



## HomebrewMTB

liquidtension said:


> The fifty looks awesome on the BB58, and also Ori65
> View attachment 15156025


No surprise but Fifty looks great on the Barracuda Vintage Black as well.


----------



## Riveredger

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



coffeebreak said:


> My last pic? Forest


Thanks.


----------



## MichaelDunford

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Love it too. Had mine for over a year. Can be a serious pain to adjust though...at least on a "goldilocks" level.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



MichaelDunford said:


> Love it too. Had mine for over a year. Can be a serious pain to adjust though...at least on a "goldilocks" level.


One suggestion I would have for fine tuning the fit would be to do step 2 of our adjustment guide, but skip step 3. When you do this, the tension on the adjustment layer (the short layer of nylon underneath the strap) lets you make smaller changes easier. A small tug in either direction will not result in such a large change in the length.


----------



## Riveredger

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Stone.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Stone also









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## Riveredger

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

I am ready to buy another Chevron! C&B - is it possible to see a side by side of the autumn vs forest?


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Sure, shoot us an email and we'll send it over to you.


----------



## Riveredger

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Thanks - found some pictures online that helped me decide (forest).


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## Riveredger

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Forest.


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## Mr_Pacman

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Does anyone have one of these on their Seiko SKX009? If so, what color did you get? I think the Midnight could look good as I don't see a plan dark navy.

Does the fabric work with the size of the Seiko case ?

Thanks
James


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Mr_Pacman said:


> Does anyone have one of these on their Seiko SKX009? If so, what color did you get? I think the Midnight could look good as I don't see a plan dark navy.
> 
> Does the fabric work with the size of the Seiko case ?
> 
> Thanks
> James


i don't have a 009, but here's a 007 mod with Night. may help with the latter question.

















closest i would be able to do is an SRP773, if you'd like!


----------



## Mr_Pacman

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



timetellinnoob said:


> i don't have a 009, but here's a 007 mod with Night. may help with the latter question.
> 
> View attachment 15214485
> 
> 
> View attachment 15214487
> 
> 
> closest i would be able to do is an SRP773, if you'd like!


Perfect, thanks for posting those pictures. I think that strap will be great on the 009 as it picks up the blue on the bezel and also the black/blue of the dial.

James


----------



## Jwatches826

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Mr_Pacman said:


> Does anyone have one of these on their Seiko SKX009? If so, what color did you get? I think the Midnight could look good as I don't see a plan dark navy.
> 
> Does the fabric work with the size of the Seiko case ?
> 
> Thanks
> James


What about the night + crimson? I got that strap on my SKX009.


----------



## Jwatches826

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*



Mr_Pacman said:


> Does anyone have one of these on their Seiko SKX009? If so, what color did you get? I think the Midnight could look good as I don't see a plan dark navy.
> 
> Does the fabric work with the size of the Seiko case ?
> 
> Thanks
> James


What about the night + crimson? I got that strap on my SKX009.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Learner

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

.


----------



## gillm

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*

Couldn't help myself, pricey with import duties to the UK though.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

*Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


----------



## moarlo

Obsidian/Neptune


----------



## coffeebreak




----------



## Hizami_83

Just got mine today..after waiting for almost 2 months (I blame myself for being cheapskate choosing the cheapest delivery method..😅).
Well..its definitely worth the wait.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Glad you like the strap! Unfortunately, while economy international shipping is always pretty slow, it has been dragging big time over the last few months due the global Covid-19 pandemic. Thanks for being patient!


----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## Cassani

Which color of the Chevron strapd you guys think will pair nicely with a bronze watch (Oris big crown pointer date) with a green matt dial?


----------



## gillm

Cassani said:


> Which color of the Chevron strapd you guys think will pair nicely with a bronze watch (Oris big crown pointer date) with a green matt dial?


'CHEAPNATOSTRAPS' Do a green one with a harvest coloured stripe down the centre I think. The harvest colour or whatever they call it, it could be barley, compliments my 65 bico very well

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

gillm said:


> 'CHEAPNATOSTRAPS' Do a green one with a harvest coloured stripe down the centre I think. The harvest colour or whatever they call it, it could be barley, compliments my 65 bico very well


We'd appreciate to keep this discussion about genuine Crown & Buckle CHEVRON™ watch straps, not the "other" straps that are littering the market. Thanks!



Cassani said:


> Which color of the Chevron strapd you guys think will pair nicely with a bronze watch (Oris big crown pointer date) with a green matt dial?


If you can wait a little bit, we have solid CuSn8 bronze hardware for Chevron straps in production now. They are due later this summer. It would be well worth the wait, I think!


----------



## gillm

CrownAndBuckle said:


> We'd appreciate to keep this discussion about genuine Crown & Buckle CHEVRON watch straps, not the cheap imitation straps that are littering the market. Thanks!
> 
> If you can wait a little bit, we have solid CuSn8 bronze hardware for Chevron straps in production now. They are due later this summer. It would be well worth the wait, I think!


I didn't mean to offend, just offering a fellow enthusiast a genuine different solution. I have 3 of your Chevrons and they are fantastic. The cheapnatostrap single pass straps are not as good in terms of quality and design, but I have to say they offer so so many colourways! Other than the price, this is why I decided to make my latest purchase with them instead of yourselves, just because of the sheer amount of colours and styles they offer. I still love the chevron, can you offer it in more colours?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassani

CrownAndBuckle said:


> We'd appreciate to keep this discussion about genuine Crown & Buckle CHEVRON watch straps, not the cheap imitation straps that are littering the market. Thanks!
> 
> If you can wait a little bit, we have solid CuSn8 bronze hardware for Chevron straps in production now. They are due later this summer. It would be well worth the wait, I think!


The bronze hardware would be perfect!! So excited for this haha please let us now in this thread when they are ready (and throw a discount code our way ).


----------



## Cassani

gillm said:


> 'CHEAPNATOSTRAPS' Do a green one with a harvest coloured stripe down the centre I think. The harvest colour or whatever they call it, it could be barley, compliments my 65 bico very well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thank you for the advice


----------



## gillm

Cassani said:


> Thank you for the advice


I believe cheapnato also offer bronze hardware on every variation

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

Really impressed with my chevron strap which arrived today. Even more impressed that it only to 4 days to reach me in the UK. I've always struggledgetting a good fit with a NATO, as I always seem to fall between holes. Problem now solved. 
Here's a few pics of it fresh out of the packet and onto my skx007. My olny worry is that I have an Uncle Seiko curved end waffle inbound


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Thanks for your support Jasper


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Again my GS back on the Chevron, the match is perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

A week into wearing my chevron strap and it's easily the best fabric strap I've worn. It's been constantly on my wrist at work and play, been soaked in sweat and sea water, rinsed, worn and repeated.
My only niggle, and it's only happened once, is the free end can be dragged free of the keepers. Perhaps the keepers could be a little more snug on version 3.0
Here it is on duty with my workhorse skx007


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Thanks for the kind words. We have already lowered the height of the keepers so that they hold the end of the strap tighter. It is a running change, so it will take some time to update our inventory. Most of the 20mm brushed straps have this change already. 22mm straps move a bit slower, so will take longer. It really makes a difference and was a worth-while change, for sure.


----------



## Jasper110

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Thanks for the kind words. We have already lowered the height of the keepers so that they hold the end of the strap tighter. It is a running change, so it will take some time to update our inventory. Most of the 20mm brushed straps have this change already. 22mm straps move a bit slower, so will take longer. It really makes a difference and was a worth-while change, for sure.


Nice to know, but also a touch frustrating. My new 22mm has the 'old' keepers.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

I'm sorry. We still have 10's of thousands of straps in stock with the old buckle and keepers. It will take us some time to move through them all. New models are being released with the new hardware from the get-go.


----------



## Glencoe

In addition to the upcoming new bronze hardware, just curious if there are some new patterns coming down the pike soon. I was thinking of ordering a couple more chevrons now, but may hold off if some extra styles may be coming in the next month or so.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

We always have new colors in the works.


----------



## tiki5698

Incredibly hot day here in the PNW, had to take my SO42 off the bracelet! I think it looks pretty good on a stone chevron ?


----------



## falika

In the heat of Louisiana, one of the few acceptable straps...


----------



## hrant

Interesting straps. How do they hold up with daily use?


----------



## Jasper110

hrant said:


> Interesting straps. How do they hold up with daily use?


I've been wearing my chevron







constantly for the last few weeks, at work (firefighter), home, gym, sea kayaking etc. It's still as good as new. Best fabric strap I've owned.


----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## Rice and Gravy

I don't see many, if any, photos of the leather versions of the Chevron straps in this thread. Anyone have any pictures and first hand experience with the leather Chevron straps that they'd like to share?


----------



## ChrisWMT

CrownAndBuckle said:


> I'm sorry. We still have 10's of thousands of straps in stock with the old buckle and keepers. It will take us some time to move through them all. New models are being released with the new hardware from the get-go.


Would love if you could do Night + Harris. Would go perfectly with the BB58 Blue.
Thanks!!!


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

ChrisWMT said:


> Would love if you could do Night + Harris. Would go perfectly with the BB58 Blue.
> Thanks!!!


We just released this in the mean time. We had this produced before the BB58 Blue came out. It actually matches really well.









Chevron™ - Obsidian + Harris | Crown & Buckle


Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-layer (one layer under watch), and single-pass (no excess length to fold back) nylon s




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## Tanjecterly

I just wanted to say that I am really enjoying wearing my black Chevron strap. It's a good decision to pair perlon in the form of a NATO strap. It's much easier to manage and much easier on the wrist.


----------



## coffeebreak

Hands down, the chevron straps are my favorite


----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## ChrisWMT

Loving the new Saxony


----------



## heb

Watch That Sweep said:


> *Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*
> 
> I thought I'd share my new review of the Chevron on the thread.
> 
> It goes without saying that I was very impressed with it!
> 
> Hands On Review: Crown & Buckle Chevron Strap - Watch That Sweep


I wanted one of these until I saw that end keeper. I'm with you, it looks terrible, sticking out there without purpose; distracts from the watch's appearance. I would cut it off. But then again, why bother, when you can buy a Maratec Zulu strap. It doesn't have the angled threading though.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

heb said:


> I wanted one of these until I saw that end keeper. I'm with you, it looks terrible, sticking out there without purpose; distracts from the watch's appearance. I would cut it off. But then again, why bother, when you can buy a Maratec Zulu strap. It doesn't have the angled threading though.


I think that's just a sizing problem, if it's sized right you would use both keepers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

heb said:


> I wanted one of these until I saw that end keeper. I'm with you, it looks terrible, sticking out there without purpose; distracts from the watch's appearance. I would cut it off. But then again, why bother, when you can buy a Maratec Zulu strap. It doesn't have the angled threading though.


Only wrists under 6.5" or so are going to have an issue where the tip of the strap won't reached the fixed keeper. The shorter you have to adjust the strap, the farther the fixed keeper gets from the buckle. That is an issue with any adjustable strap, including the Tudor straps. Truly sorry that you find it to look terrible, though.


----------



## ChrisWMT




----------



## chas58

I always hated Nato, but after getting some C&B Natos, I'm loving them.
I did get the kangaroo leather also - amazingly thin and comfortable.


----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## CV50

I got that same setup


----------



## LayeredTrout

Any love for the leather variety? Thinking of grabbing one for my Oris Divers 65, but don't see them mentioned too much.


----------



## timetellinnoob

oh, yikes, they added a three-color Bond stripe.... TAKE MAh mONEY


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

We have bronze hardware available in 4 Chevron colors now as well! Available in sizes: 20mm, 22mm, and 23mm.


----------



## timetellinnoob

fedex seems fine in the pandemic....


----------



## CV50

Nice combo !


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Hey all! Chevron straps are on sale until next week, minimum of 10% off, and some colorways are 20% off.









Chevron™ Adjustable Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle


Shop the collection of fine watch straps from Crown & Buckle. Leather and nylon NATO strap styles, plus exclusive Chevron™ straps.




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## DECO665

These straps look really great. I'm debating about picking up an *Obsidian + Harris* for my Sub.

Question though. The C&B website says that the obsidian colorway has "black and dark grey threads". In the pics certainly see the black but the alternate color looks almost brown rather than grey.

Thoughts? Does anyone own an obsidian strap that can comment?


----------



## DuckaDiesel

DECO665 said:


> These straps look really great. I'm debating about picking up an *Obsidian + Harris* for my Sub.
> 
> Question though. The C&B website says that the obsidian colorway has "black and dark grey threads". In the pics certainly see the black but the alternate color looks almost brown rather than grey.
> 
> Thoughts? Does anyone own an obsidian strap that can comment?


Its black and dark grey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DECO665

DuckaDiesel said:


> Its black and dark grey


Yep! Definitely looks more dark grey than the C&B website.

I think I'm going to spring for one. Thanks so much!


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

There's no brown threads in the Obsidian colorway. Hope this helps!


----------



## recapt

I recently bought the Forest colorway and its the best experience I've had with a nylon strap. I'm hoping they come out with a full orange "Tiger" option soon.


----------



## tighthams




----------



## Mark Greenman

I'd love to see a nice dark brown / chocolate brown Chevron. I think dark browns go really well with Black PVD cases.

A black / brown version of the 'James' would also be lovely:









That would also allow the strap to match either Black or Brown shoes ;-)


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Stay tuned to our next upcoming releases of 4 new colors! Within the next few weeks.


----------



## kritameth

These are lovely indeed.


----------



## Scott_DC

Just arrived. Perfect for a daily driver.


----------



## Scott_DC

I'll add that the buckle on this strap is fantastic. I'd love to see it on perlons as well.


----------



## Mark Greenman

GWS G10 w/ C&B Bond Chevron:


----------



## SMP300M

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Thanks for the kind words. We have already lowered the height of the keepers so that they hold the end of the strap tighter. It is a running change, so it will take some time to update our inventory. Most of the 20mm brushed straps have this change already. 22mm straps move a bit slower, so will take longer. It really makes a difference and was a worth-while change, for sure.


How can we tell which Chrevon 22mm models have newer buckle and keepers?

I only see Fifty description with the newer hardware: "slimmed the profile of the buckle, notched the buckle so the tongue sits lower, and lowered the height of the keepers to make them more effective [all are running changes on all Chevron straps]."









Chevron - Fifty


Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. A hybrid between Perlon and NATO straps, Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-pass nylon straps. Key features include a uni




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## Mark Greenman

C&B looks to have just dropped some new models - including the Brown 'woodland' that I had hoped for and will be snagging. I think Brown looks great with a Black PVD watch.










Chevron™ Adjustable Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle

I don't quite get the "James 2"; I guess its the James but with a smooth, rather then textured center stripe?

Chevron - James II

Chevron - James

I hope the 'James' wont be discontinued in favor of the James 2, as I rather like that textured center stripe. Makes it more unique and detailed.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

JimmyK said:


> How can we tell which Chrevon 22mm models have newer buckle and keepers?
> 
> I only see Fifty description with the newer hardware: "slimmed the profile of the buckle, notched the buckle so the tongue sits lower, and lowered the height of the keepers to make them more effective [all are running changes on all Chevron straps]."


You can email us the models (including size and finish) and we can verify which buckle and keeper we have in stock. It's not noted in the descriptions except for the Fifty, but you can assume any of the newer models, ever since the initial models (up to the original James) and after all have the new buckles and keepers.



Mark Greenman said:


> C&B looks to have just dropped some new models - including the Brown 'woodland' that I had hoped for and will be snagging. I think Brown looks great with a Black PVD watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevron™ Adjustable Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle
> 
> I don't quite get the "James 2"; I guess its the James but with a smooth, rather then textured center stripe?
> 
> Chevron - James II
> 
> Chevron - James
> 
> I hope the 'James' wont be discontinued in favor of the James 2, as I rather like that textured center stripe. Makes it more unique and detailed.


The new James II has the same weave as the Bond colorway. It's the same as the previous, except for the removal of the extra texture in the center. The James II has the new buckle and hardware.


----------



## Mark Greenman

CrownAndBuckle said:


> The new James II has the same weave as the Bond colorway. It's the same as the previous, except for the removal of the extra texture in the center. The James II has the new buckle and hardware.


Will the 'James 1' remain in inventory, or is it going to be replaced by the 'James 2'?


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

It will not remain. The few that we have left in inventory are on sale 15% off.


----------



## timetellinnoob

nice, i've also been hoping for a dark brown for a while. awesome! i noticed today they were in stock, guess if i'd checked the thread i would have seen a lot earlier.... could have sworn i just recently checked haha.


----------



## dj-76

Just ordered my first one. I love the looks. Wish crown and buckles perlon straps were thicker. I had to order from another company and pay more shipping.


----------



## William

These all look very nice. Any further comments on fitting a 6.5" wrist? From what I understand, it depends on the watch case size as to whether or not you have an unused keeper. I would not wear it that way.


----------



## timetellinnoob

i have a 6.5/6.75" wrist and generally don't have issues using both keepers. you have to almost deliberately adjust it wrong to not use both keepers. ultimately you want to be on the last two holes (the ones _not_ near the tip of the strap) or so, with the keepers close to each other. it seems that some spread the keepers apart and can only use the first holes on the strap, which will never reach.


----------



## William

timetellinnoob said:


> i have a 6.5/6.75" wrist and generally don't have issues using both keepers. you have to almost deliberately adjust it wrong to not use both keepers. ultimately you want to be on the last two holes (the ones _not_ near the tip of the strap) or so, with the keepers close to each other. it seems that some spread the keepers apart and can only use the first holes on the strap, which will never reach.
> 
> View attachment 15746032
> 
> View attachment 15746036
> 
> View attachment 15746013


Thank you. Much appreciated. I think I will try one on my CWC Diver.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

I remove a keeper since my wrist is 7.5 and with the adjustments I end up with both bunched together. For me the strap functions and looks better with one removed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj-76

govdubspeedgo said:


> I remove a keeper since my wrist is 7.5 and with the adjustments I end up with both bunched together. For me the strap functions and looks better with one removed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I have 7.25 inch wrists and the second one is useless


----------



## timetellinnoob

💚


----------



## Contaygious

Hey I'm a chevron noob still figuring how how to adjust it. Thanks!

A


----------



## Contaygious

dj-76 said:


> Yeah I have 7.25 inch wrists and the second one is useless


I'm figuring how how to adjust I think mine look kinda cool though.


----------



## dj-76

Contaygious said:


> Why are there even two? They are right next to each other... How did you take it off? I think mine look kinda cool though.


I like the look of the keepers. I can't seem to adjust it so the excess strap is under both keepers.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Contaygious said:


> Hey I'm a chevron noob. Does this thing break in? Def not as comfy as the rubber nato I'm used to, but just tries it on so willing to give it a run. Thanks!
> 
> Also I'm a seven inch wrist and on the first hole. There's no way someone under 7 can use it.


Most any strap is going to break in with use, these are no exception.

I take issue with your second statement. I think you are forgetting that the length of the strap is adjustable, and it can be shortened. In fact I would suggest you could shorten yours between 1/4" and 1/2" shorter, so that you are using the middle (third) sizing hole. It would make the tail of the strap just perfect, and not extend past the last keeper so far. I'm the owner of Crown & Buckle and I have 6.5" wrists, and with the average wrist being 6.75", these were designed to fit the range around 6.25" to 7.5" or so ideally. Outside of that they will still work for a range that becomes more dependent on other variables such as the lug to lug distance and lug shape/design of the watch.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Contaygious said:


> Why are there even two? They are right next to each other... How did you take it off? I think mine look kinda cool though.


There are two to give the wearer options. The sliding keeper can easily be removed. Slide the end of the strap out of the through both keepers, remove the sliding one, then re-insert the strap back through the fixed keeper only.

They don't have to be right next to each other since one of them is moveable.


----------



## falika

Temperature rising down in the South. Time to swap for Chevron.


----------



## Contaygious

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Most any strap is going to break in with use, these are no exception.
> 
> I take issue with your second statement. I think you are forgetting that the length of the strap is adjustable, and it can be shortened. In fact I would suggest you could shorten yours between 1/4" and 1/2" shorter, so that you are using the middle (third) sizing hole. It would make the tail of the strap just perfect, and not extend past the last keeper so far. I'm the owner of Crown & Buckle and I have 6.5" wrists, and with the average wrist being 6.75", these were designed to fit the range around 6.25" to 7.5" or so ideally. Outside of that they will still work for a range that becomes more dependent on other variables such as the lug to lug distance and lug shape/design of the watch.


Thank you so much! I have lots of straps from here but now I get how this one works.


----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## Contaygious

Wow so many cool colors


----------



## RynoRex82

I've got single pass NATO's from Strapify, Sydney Straps, CheapNATO's and now Crown and Buckle.

Dang, these C&B Chevron's are such a leap up in quality over my other straps. Weave feels thicker, better heat sealed holes that look like they won't fray out after a month. They even adjust better at the buckle. Very good quality!

I've just ordered my 2nd for my Farer and I think I may end up replacing all my current straps with C&B ones.

Very happy with this product! Also, how cool is that new Hydra one!?


----------



## NudeWrist




----------



## EekTheCat

What is the difference between the Night Harvest and the Fifty? Would it be better to pick up the Fifty, considering its supposed to be the latest iteration of that '58 look?


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

EekTheCat said:


> What is the difference between the Night Harvest and the Fifty? Would it be better to pick up the Fifty, considering its supposed to be the latest iteration of that '58 look?


The difference is the colors used. The Fifty is closest to the original Tudor fabric strap. Here is a photo of the two side by side.


----------



## SMP300M

I just got my Chevron - Obsidian + Alloy.










Before purchasing, I had some doubts. I like natural (leather) vs man-made/chemcial. I doubted the value of buying nylon strap for same or more cost than leather straps.

This is new watch at 22mm lug width. I don't have any existing strap for 22mm. So I decided to try Chevron. I'm glad I did. It is very comfortable; excellent quality; and looks great.

Now, the adjustment is a bit contradictory to logic. Kind of trial and error is needed to get the right length, which hole to use, and getting strap-end to reach the 2nd (fixed) keeper. I have 6.75" wrist. I basically have to use either 1st hole or 2nd hole closest to watch.

Below is example where I'm using the 2nd hole (from watch), and strap-end just reaches the 2nd keeper. I can also lengthen the strap so I can use the 1st hole (from watch), resulting in more strap-end at 2nd keeper. If I go the other way, then strap-end cannot reach the 2nd keeper.

Once I found the right fit, after trying for 10 minutes, it works fine. I do wish there is more strap-end length, so I have more choices on which hole to use.


----------



## rime_floe

RynoRex82 said:


> Also, how cool is that new Hydra one!?


For real. Can't wait for mine to come in!


----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## kritameth

I'm 99% certain my Mil-Spec will spend the rest of its years on the Bond Chevron.


----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## marwal

Do you plan on ever making any Chevron strap in 17mm? I would really like that.


----------



## RynoRex82

marwal said:


> Do you plan on ever making any Chevron strap in 17mm? I would really like that.


I'd love them to make 18mm (way more common than 17mm) but I don't think they will. 20mm and 22mm cover most watches, they might even lose money developing an 18mm and not selling enough.


----------



## RynoRex82

Can anyone tell me the difference between the James and James II? I keep looking between them and can't tell.


----------



## Spartan247

RynoRex82 said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the James and James II? I keep looking between them and can't tell.


The texture on the center stripe.


----------



## marwal

Spartan247 said:


> The texture on the center stripe.


...plus new buckle and hardware on the James II.


CrownAndBuckle said:


> The new James II has the same weave as the Bond colorway. It's the same as the previous, except for the removal of the extra texture in the center. The James II has the new buckle and hardware.


----------



## RynoRex82

Thanks everyone.


----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## studawg

i have 2 of these straps, they're great


----------



## SCD

I’ve put away all my other bracelets and straps. Everything goes on a Chevron now.


----------



## larand

Has anyone put one of the 19mm straps on an 18mm lug width watch? If so, could you post a pic? Wondering if it would look OK.

Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

larand said:


> Has anyone put one of the 19mm straps on an 18mm lug width watch? If so, could you post a pic? Wondering if it would look OK.
> 
> Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


I don't have a photo handy, but it's a 5% difference and wouldn't be noticeable to most people. We just recommend going slowly when installing a larger strap, preferably with the spring bars removed, so pulling through the lugs doesn't fray the edges of the strap if the lugs are sharp.


----------



## chas58

larand said:


> Has anyone put one of the 19mm straps on an 18mm lug width watch? If so, could you post a pic? Wondering if it would look OK.
> 
> Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


I put 22mm on 21mm watches, and 20mm on 19mm watches. Compressing 0.5mm on each end is no big deal.


----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## jonno83

I rediscovered the Chevron recently. Bought the Night + Harvest back in 2019. Got frustrated with the adjustment...even posted it here. Then it was just left to gather dust. Recently started using it again and for some reason I am really liking the Chevron. Bought a few pretenders and was disappointed. Single pass doesn't work if the strap is "seatbelt soft". 

I am looking to get another Chevron...possibly the Obsidian. But wanted to know how much does the contrasting black and grey thread colours really stand out ? The black and blue contrast on my Night + Harvest is not obvious and looks black in most lights. 

The pictures on the C&B site also show that the contrast between black and grey create this polka dot effect. Is it really that contrasting in regular non studio lights ?


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Others can chime in of course, but our studio lights always make the effect of the accent threads stand out more than they will in most light. Maybe in direct bright sunlight you would see the dark threads more, but indoors, cloudy light, etc., the strap will just look like pure black (especially if that's the way the Night strap reads to you; that one has more contrast). Glad you rediscovered the older strap and are enjoying it!


----------



## larand

Here are a few shots of my Octon on the Obsidian strap. I'd describe it as "black with texture." Just enough grey to make it interesting.























Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## jonno83

larand said:


> Here are a few shots of my Octon on the Obsidian strap. I'd describe it as "black with texture." Just enough grey to make it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @vta_watch


Looks good and exactly what I am looking for...versatile black but not boring solid black.


----------



## jonno83

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Others can chime in of course, but our studio lights always make the effect of the accent threads stand out more than they will in most light. Maybe in direct bright sunlight you would see the dark threads more, but indoors, cloudy light, etc., the strap will just look like pure black (especially if that's the way the Night strap reads to you; that one has more contrast). Glad you rediscovered the older strap and are enjoying it!


Thanks for the feedback ! I made the purchase already. Now for the weeks long wait for it to arrive.


----------



## RegularStormy

After contemplating long enough, I went for the Daytona over the hydra. It is hard to capture the purple color of this one. I still wonder how the hydra would look on this guy.


----------



## jonno83

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Others can chime in of course, but our studio lights always make the effect of the accent threads stand out more than they will in most light. Maybe in direct bright sunlight you would see the dark threads more, but indoors, cloudy light, etc., the strap will just look like pure black (especially if that's the way the Night strap reads to you; that one has more contrast). Glad you rediscovered the older strap and are enjoying it!


Been fiddling with the Chevron's sizing and when I shorten the bottom portion part to increase the length to maximum, the buckle will then rest on the part of the bottom strap area that has been folded over, stitched and heat sealed. Will that cause any wear and tear on the stitched and heat sealed parts ?


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

jonno83 said:


> Been fiddling with the Chevron's sizing and when I shorten the bottom portion part to increase the length to maximum, the buckle will then rest on the part of the bottom strap area that has been folded over, stitched and heat sealed. Will that cause any wear and tear on the stitched and heat sealed parts ?


I'm not sure I understand. Can you post a photo? Or you can DM/email us if you want.


----------



## rr82

Genco said:


> I am absolutely loving this new strap. Hard to describe color (tried to capture in pictures). Looks nails with a navy blue suit, open collar, and black shoes.
> 
> I like everything I've had from Crown and Buckle.


It looks great indeed. I was trying to purchase some straps from them but they don't accept payment from my country, sadly.


----------



## coffeebreak




----------



## Loneguitar

This has been my go to strap for a while now. I have several different colors. Quality strap for a bargain!


----------



## timetellinnoob

trying the new "Shadow", a dark grey variant. don't think it was there 1-2 days ago, lol.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

New "Tundra" and "Shadow" colors just hit the site on Wednesday!


----------



## Nudgedoink

Already have the fifty and looking to pick up another for my bb58. Does the James 2 have brown or grey stripes? From the photos they look kinda brownish


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Nudgedoink said:


> Already have the fifty and looking to pick up another for my bb58. Does the James 2 have brown or grey stripes? From the photos they look kinda brownish


Hello. The stripes on the James II are dark grey. No brown in them at all.


----------



## Nudgedoink

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Hello. The stripes on the James II are dark grey. No brown in them at all.


Wow that was quick! Thanks for the info!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

@CrownAndBuckle have there been any requests for (or thoughts about) a Titanium hardware option on the Chevron?


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

timetellinnoob said:


> @CrownAndBuckle have there been any requests for (or thoughts about) a Titanium hardware option on the Chevron?


We've not had a request for it until yours, but we could do it if there was enough demand to justify a run of them.


----------



## EekTheCat




----------



## jfwund

Harris looks great on the AT.


----------



## hairy

6.1 ish inch wrist checking in. Can i really shorten the strap enough and keep the hardware away from the watch? I have a couple lesser quality adjustable straps that I dont like, because I have to put the keepers very close to the watch head. 

What do you guys think of these choices? I love the tweed style straps, I wish C&B did a warmer tweed version to work with bronze. The C&B autumn obviously has the bronze hardware advantage, but I like the real Harris tweed in pecan brown from Vario a lot too. The tundra is pretty sexy in its own right! @CrownAndBuckle


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

The fixed keeper will probably end up fairly close to the watch head, but shouldn't touch, I don't think.


----------



## coffeebreak

Going with my chevrons this week


----------



## Contaygious

Is the Harris softer than the black? Loving that look on a lot of watches I've seen!


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Contaygious said:


> Is the Harris softer than the black? Loving that look on a lot of watches I've seen!


They use the same type of nylon and the weave is very similar, so they should feel about the same on the wrist.


----------



## Roningrad

Hi C&B. Im a recently won fan. Love the Chevrons. Best single pass straps for the money. Poking at your eyes monstraps!

Hope you could issue chevron camos in the future. Hope you get to find the weave pattern and design for it.


----------



## AFG08

Bought an Obsidian a couple of weeks ago. Nice fit on my 7.5 inch wrist. I’m not fond of the long length of Nato straps so this design is great. I will be ordering more.


----------



## Willmunny

I am rather new to this site and mechanical watches in general. Finding this thread has been great. I don't mind pure NATO straps on certain watches (e.g. Hamilton Khaki Field), but I am looking for something that looks a bit cleaner and nicer for other watches. I am not a fan of the leather strap the Hamilton Jazzmaster came with (and, to be fair, most leather straps in general). These Chevron straps look interesting. I am thinking of the Harvest as a replacement strap for my Jazzmaster. What do you think? Thanks!









Chevron - Harvest


Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. A hybrid between Perlon and NATO straps, Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-pass nylon straps. Key features include a uni




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Willmunny said:


> I am rather new to this site and mechanical watches in general. Finding this thread has been great. I don't mind pure NATO straps on certain watches (e.g. Hamilton Khaki Field), but I am looking for something that looks a bit cleaner and nicer for other watches. I am not a fan of the leather strap the Hamilton Jazzmaster came with (and, to be fair, most leather straps in general). These Chevron straps look interesting. I am thinking of the Harvest as a replacement strap for my Jazzmaster. What do you think? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevron - Harvest
> 
> 
> Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. A hybrid between Perlon and NATO straps, Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-pass nylon straps. Key features include a uni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crownandbuckle.com













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak

Willmunny said:


> I am rather new to this site and mechanical watches in general. Finding this thread has been great. I don't mind pure NATO straps on certain watches (e.g. Hamilton Khaki Field), but I am looking for something that looks a bit cleaner and nicer for other watches. I am not a fan of the leather strap the Hamilton Jazzmaster came with (and, to be fair, most leather straps in general). These Chevron straps look interesting. I am thinking of the Harvest as a replacement strap for my Jazzmaster. What do you think? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevron - Harvest
> 
> 
> Crown & Buckle's exclusive Chevron™ straps are a game changer. There is nothing on the retail market quite like them. A hybrid between Perlon and NATO straps, Chevron straps are adjustable length, single-pass nylon straps. Key features include a uni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.crownandbuckle.com


I prefer the chevron on sports watches. But maybe you can share a pic of the Jazzmaster model you own


----------



## Willmunny

Thanks for your reply and good idea. Here is a pic of my Jazzmaster on the Hamilton strap.


----------



## coffeebreak

Willmunny said:


> Thanks for your reply and good idea. Here is a pic of my Jazzmaster on the Hamilton strap.
> View attachment 16350316


I think that would go well with the harvest chevron. The white dial should look good with any of the solid chevron straps actually. For me, the striped straps won’t go with a dressy watch like this one.


----------



## coffeebreak

On my obsidian chevron today


----------



## Willmunny

coffeebreak said:


> I think that would go well with the harvest chevron. The white dial should look good with any of the solid chevron straps actually. For me, the striped straps won’t go with a dressy watch like this one.


Thanks!


----------



## timetellinnoob




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daviswalker

I am in love with these straps. The weave is luxurious. The colors/patterns are subtly interesting. The hardware adjustments allow the hardware to be centered, exactly the right length, with exactly the amount of tail I want. No more being stuck in between two strap holes. So good. So, so good. I think (think!) I've satisfied my craving with the ones I've picked up so far... but C&B, if you come out with some more bright colors by summer, you'll probably have a customer here.

This one is Obsidian & Syrah on the Willard.


----------



## Deity42

hairy said:


> 6.1 ish inch wrist checking in. Can i really shorten the strap enough and keep the hardware away from the watch? I have a couple lesser quality adjustable straps that I dont like, because I have to put the keepers very close to the watch head.
> 
> What do you guys think of these choices? I love the tweed style straps, I wish C&B did a warmer tweed version to work with bronze. The C&B autumn obviously has the bronze hardware advantage, but I like the real Harris tweed in pecan brown from Vario a lot too. The tundra is pretty sexy in its own right! @CrownAndBuckle
> 
> 
> View attachment 16233395


6.25" wrist here. It's close. You'll have to fiddle with it quite a bit to get it where you want it, but it's not bad.
















Be aware, depending on how you want your buckle to ride, the watch head will be danger close to the end of the strap, and the material is a little slick, so extra care has to be taken when putting the watch on/taking it off.








The material is too thick to run the tail through the back of the buckle, and I wish the second keeper wasn't fixed in place. I was hoping for complete adjustability like a perlon, where the floating keeper can tuck the excess underneath the band and the tail on top at the same time. But it's certainly better than cheaper "one pass" Tudor-style knock offs I've tried. And I don't know who else offers 19mm. It's been a real frustration to find a strap I'm happy with for this watch, so I think I'm ready to leave well enough alone.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Deity42 said:


> The material is too thick to run the tail through the back of the buckle, and I wish the second keeper wasn't fixed in place. I was hoping for complete adjustability like a perlon, where the floating keeper can tuck the excess underneath the band and the tail on top at the same time. But it's certainly better than cheaper "one pass" Tudor-style knock offs I've tried. And I don't know who else offers 19mm. It's been a real frustration to find a strap I'm happy with for this watch, so I think I'm ready to leave well enough alone.


Interesting. You could always cut the nylon forward of the fixed keeper, remove the fixed keeper from the cut off loop, and then use the strap how you just described. Although it won't fit through the back of the buckle -- the buckle would need to be very large to allow that to work.


----------



## Deity42

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Interesting. You could always cut the nylon forward of the fixed keeper, remove the fixed keeper from the cut off loop, and then use the strap how you just described. Although it won't fit through the back of the buckle -- the buckle would need to be very large to allow that to work.


That's actually a good idea, too bad I think material is too nice to cut, lol. Perhaps if I can find someone with a sewing machine that could stitch the cut end for me.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

It requires a special machine to sew a straight end, probably not something you can find locally. You would just want to heat seal it with a lighter after cutting. You wouldn't be able to see it since it would be between the strap and your wrist.


----------



## Can1860

I just received and put it my F1, the adjustable is nice feature, as I always problem with fixed length pin and buckle.. either too loose or too tight.


----------



## rmkather

The blue in this strap is very subtle. I think it looks amazing.


----------



## Guster16

Has anyone tried the full syrah yet? I have a dlc (all black) diver with red tipped hands that it might look good with. I'm afraid the stone may be a bit too dark.

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## rmkather

Guster16 said:


> Has anyone tried the full syrah yet? I have a dlc (all black) diver with red tipped hands that it might look good with. I'm afraid the stone may be a bit too dark.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


I have not. I vote for your to try it and post a picture 🙂. I think the color is great but don't have a good watch for it. I have the stone version and think it is great. I have a hard time pulling the trigger on straps because of how color changes in different lighting. Colors are hard.


----------



## SebM

coffeebreak said:


> *Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*


What colorway is it?


----------



## SebM

adhesiv said:


> *Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it Saxony or Harris?


----------



## SebM

liquidtension said:


> *Re: Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron NATO*
> 
> <3
> View attachment 15141261


Saxony?


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

In order those are the Obsidian, Harris, and the third one I'm not sure between the Harris and Saxony. Thinking Saxony but it may just be a dark photo.


----------



## M3xpress

I recently added my first Chevron. I went with "Stone" which looks great and is a versatile color.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Best single pass nato ever IMHO.


----------



## SebM

CrownAndBuckle said:


> In order those are the Obsidian, Harris, and the third one I'm not sure between the Harris and Saxony. Thinking Saxony but it may just be a dark photo.


Thanks a lot for the info! Colour choice is so difficult (yeah I know I should just get several of them ).
Thanks to all the contributors for the photos! Guys, could you please indicate which colorway it is. It is great to have real-life pictures, it gives a good idea of the colours with different lighting conditions.


----------



## Guster16

M3xpress said:


> I recently added my first Chevron. I went with "Stone" which looks great and is a versatile color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Looks great

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Guster16

Finally got around to ordering the syrah. Quite comfortable and took no adjustments put of the box.


----------



## jlow28

Love the comfort of this strap. Coyote Matte with PVD hardware.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Thanks for sharing all the great pictures and comments everyone!


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sopapillas

Easily the best NATOs out there!


----------



## ClearlyJammed

So I'm not sure if this has been shared earlier in this giant thread or elsewhere, but I do know some people with small wrists have complaints about the fixed keeper being useless and almost touching the lugs. My wrist is 6.25" so I have this problem and it made me write off these straps for the longest time. Well I actually found a fairly simple fix: just remove the fixed keeper. This also gets rid of the extra hardware and makes it more like a classic RAF strap. I sealed the end where I cut off the fixed keeper with a lighter. No comfort issues. The floating keeper stays put, especially with the added thickness of the extra strap end underneath. The only thing to be aware of is that the floating keeper is now not captured, so it can be lost if allowed to slide off the strap. Otherwise, strap is now perfect.


----------



## Beechcreekgary

Genco said:


> I am absolutely loving this new strap. Hard to describe color (tried to capture in pictures). Looks nails with a navy blue suit, open collar, and black shoes.
> 
> I like everything I’ve had from Crown and Buckle.


You need a bigger watch😎


----------



## Superbowlsaints74

Amazing straps. I have several.


----------



## Sir_Bladey

Just placed an order on a couple of bronze hardware chevrons for my Black Bay - This thread is getting me all giddy!


----------



## gmgSR50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Hello gmgSR50, unfortunately that is not a Chevron™ Adjustable strap


----------



## phahn77

Polar KFM on a Shadow Chevron


----------

